# Farbverlauf mit 3 Farben



## Lukas (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wie mache ich in Photoshop einen Verlauf mit Drei Farben?

Z.B. Von Rot, über Orange zu Weiss?

Danke für Tipps im Vorraus!

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Martys (28. Oktober 2004)

Mit dem Verlaufwerkzeug   

Drück in PS doch mal F1


----------



## Lukas (28. Oktober 2004)

hmm, aber da kann man doch nur 2 Farben auswählen?


----------



## Lukas (28. Oktober 2004)

Gefunden  

Danke für den Tipp ^^

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## zatoichi (28. Oktober 2004)

also mir is das noch nicht klar.. :-( 
kann sich vl. jemand nochmal die mühe machn
danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Oktober 2004)

Aber nur ungerne   

Wenn du dich mit dem Mauszeiger dem unten markierten Bereich näherst, müsste er sich
in eine Hand verwandeln. Jetzt bist du nur noch einen Klick davon entfernt, deinem
Verlauf eine dritte Farbe zuzuordnen.


----------



## zatoichi (28. Oktober 2004)

kann das sein, dass das in PS 5.0 garnicht möglich is...


----------



## German (28. Oktober 2004)

Doch ging schon mit 4.0, aber da hats noch anders ausgeschaut. Ich glaub da musste man die Werkzeugoptionen noch über das Menü Fenster öffnen. Oder wars ein Rechtsklick aufs Verlaufswerkzeug?


----------

